# Usermapping NFS4

## Bitspyer

Hi,

ok, i got a problem with the Usemapping of nfs v4...

First: My idmapd.conf of Server and Client

```

[General]

Verbosity = 4

Pipefs-Directory = /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs

Domain = home.lan

[Mapping]

Nobody-User = media

Nobody-Group = media

```

User media exists on both system with uid=2000 and gid=2000, but is not my working User!

My /etc /exports

```

/srv/nfs 192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)

/srv/nfs/audio 192.168.1.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,anonuid=2000,anongid=2000)

/srv/nfs/video 192.168.1.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,anonuid=2000,anongid=2000)

```

fstab on the client

```

192.168.1.20:/audio          /media/audio   nfs4             users,noauto 0 0

192.168.1.20:/video          /media/video   nfs4             users,noauto 0 0

```

I mounted the Folders as User, when i needed.

Ok, mounting will work, but not the Mapping!

When I mount the Directories and write some files, it gets Filepermissions for nobody/users

If i create on my nas-box a user with the same uid and gid as my running User on my client, the mapping work fine.

But i want this media-user for my box. With nfs v3 everything was fine, but with nfs v4 it will not work!

Any tips?

Thnx,

Bitspyer

----------

## Bircoph

Do you have rpc.idmapd running?

----------

## Bitspyer

Yes, rpc.idmapd is running...

----------

